

Why Ayn Rand Is Wrong (and Why It Matters) - Tycho
http://www.litkicks.com/WhyAynRandIsWrong

======
wccrawford
SPAM.

This doesn't say why, it's just a big post to get you to buy his book.

~~~
ujjvala
Rand's philosophy is more than opposite of collectivism.

------
yzhengyu
The problem isn't her philosophy. The problem is that Objectivism attracts the
worst kind of people: the self-deluded sociopaths who suffer from massive
cognitive dissonance and really think they are better than the rest of the
human race and all the success they have accrued are due to their own personal
merit.

I believed Warren Buffet described this succintly many years ago when he said
his massive success was also very much dependent on him being born in America
rather than say, Bangladesh, and that modern capitalist society overvalued his
work, while undervaluing the work of say, teachers and firemen.

